# Assembling a cpu for 14k



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2008)

One of my friends wants a simple system to use for his home needs. Maybe do some office works, listen to songs and watch movies, the works. He may also want to play some games sometimes.

He can spend Rs. 14k for the CPU. Can someone recommend a good standard configuration?


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

if you dont mind commonly found h/w .last time I upgraded my CPU with below components:

c2d 2.4Ghz -5100
ASUS P5GC-MX/1333- 2100
2GB Zion/Transcend DDR-II 800Mhz -~2300

that's it. may be  get a 500W Zeb power supply.system is ready


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

or.. 
AMD X2 4400+ - 3200
ASUS M2N MX - 3000
2 GB RAM Transcend - 2300
250 GB HDD - 2200
DVD RW - 1400
Cabinet - 1500

All this for 13600.. its better than the above deal... although I agree that Intel Core 2 Duo E 7200 is mind blowing.. but as you said that he needs it for home use than this conf is ideal.. don't know the exact price of ASUS M2N MX though..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 26, 2008)

m2n mx costs 2200 inclusive of taxes here.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> or..
> AMD X2 4400+ - 3200
> ASUS M2N MX - 3000
> 2 GB RAM Transcend - 2300
> ...



+1


----------



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2008)

amd and intel processors are equivalent? i mean will all software work on both? i think he plans to install xp and vista on the system. do we get different versions for amd and different for intel?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

prices has gone down very much
chack itwares
AMD X2 4800+ 2.5 Ghz: 3.4k
Asus M2N MX SE : 2.5k
2GB DDR2 800 transcent : 1.95
250Gb sata2 : 2.2k
Zebronics cabby with 400W : 1.2k
POV or Palit 8600GT : 3.4k

this system can play most of the games at med on moderate resolutions and the processor too is quiet capable.



ilugd said:


> amd and intel processors are equivalent? i mean will all software work on both? i think he plans to install xp and vista on the system. do we get different versions for amd and different for intel?



both works exactly same from an OS' point of view. just the performance/price/mobo compatibility varies


----------



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2008)

wow. a video card too? but i think i will have to not use that since a dvd writer is also needed and his budget is 14k only. Then i am finalizing on hellknight's config.

Hope using an amd processor does not mean troubles later. I have never used one before.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

No probs dude.. I'm too using AMD 4400+ for over an year now.. it gave me no probs..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

no problems using amd processoers.
id say go amd 4400+ or 4800+..
if u can try to squeeze in an ati hd3450 or hd3650.


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

^heat problems?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

AM2 X2 procy runs very cool
the 4200+ im having runs around 25~30 idle and max upto 42c


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

no heating problems at all with amd x2 4400+ or 4800+


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm using an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+,2GB DDR2,7600GT 256MB DDR3, for over 18 months now.......runs rock-solid........very cool.......cooler than its intel counterpart..........Infact those 18months were pretty heavy including LAN gaming(Counter-Strike,Quake 4,F.E.A.R.)  for 10 hours straight.........so going for an AMD system is always a good choice for a budget-consicous user...........


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 26, 2008)

i agree ...i have used AMD 3600+ with ASUS M2NPV VM till last week since last 1.5 year ...and it was way cooler then its Intel counterparts ....AMD is a good choice for budget concious users.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 28, 2008)

another friend wants a system too, but his budget is rs. 10k only. only the cpu. Is it too low? or can a system be assembled for that much?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 28, 2008)

yea ... y not.
AMD 4200+ with Biostar (nvidia chipset) --  4300/-
decent zebby cabby  --  1200/-
1 GB Kingston 667  --  1000/-
Samsung DVDRW  --  1050/-
Seagate 360 GB SATA II or WD 320 GB  -- 2450-2500/-

Total  Rs. 10000 /- (with seagate)
         Rs. 10050 /- (with WD)
or u can get a better board from Asus or Gigabyte and compromise on hard disk space ( 160GB or 250 GB depending on the motherboard u choose. )


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 28, 2008)

ilugd said:


> another friend wants a system too, but his budget is rs. 10k only. only the cpu. Is it too low? or can a system be assembled for that much?



Within 10k AMD is the only choice & also the best choice...........

AMD = Massess 

Intel = Performance Maniacs like ME


----------



## ilugd (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks a lot for all your help. I went for hellknight's configuration but could not get an amd 4400 so took an amd 4600+. Also no zebrionics cabinets. went for a local one.

Heres the config
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=908399&postcount=2034


----------

